# Spain at its best



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Just come back from a 2 hour concert in our town hall square. All ages were there and we all enjoyed it immensely. The stacks of white plastic chairs were all used and many more people stood on the road. The music was excellent as usual and of course the atmosphere was too. Totally free, no collection, nothing, this is Spain at its best, so inclusive of everyone, making sure that everyone can have the experience.

Love it.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I know what you mean but from the other side.
I have been playing a brass instrument in bands and orchestras since age eleven.
I have been on tours in Germany and the south of France.
In the south of France we were billed as a brass orchestra because we were told that the French had no concept of an English brass band. Apparently the jungle drums had been going for a while before our arrival and every English speaking person from a 60 mile radius was there in the town square in Saint Affrique. It was a very balmy evening about 33 degrees C and we started about 9pm. The atmosphere was electric. The square was packed, upwards of 1500 people. We went down a Storm and had several standing ovations. What an atmosphere. 
We had been invited because Driffield was the twin town of Saint Affrique. We were invited at this particular time because it was their annual festival.
However an official of the town remarked to us, 'Now you are famus you can come back whenever you like'
We did go back two years later at a time of our choosing and played a number of concerts, each hosted by a different section of the community, they seemed to be vying for the kudos of hosting us
What was interesting to note was the first time we were there the whole band and their family and friends frequented a particular local bar every day and night, partaking of their food and drink. They were very friendly and accommodating. However when we returned two years later the bar had changed hands. The first night it was business as usual, we arrived after our first concert around 10.30 pm and stayed eating and drinking until around 12.30. 
However early the next evening, the staff announced that the price of the beer had gone up by 50c. Despite protestations they still insisted. To a man/woman we changed our elligiance to another bar in town where we remained for the rest of the week. The original bar was always closed when we passed on our way back to our hotel, I wonder why?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We got back from the UK a few days ago and one of the things we did was go to Grove Park in WSM (3 generations of us) to listen to a brass band from Bath. And we all throughly enjoyed it!


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Maimee said:


> Just come back from a 2 hour concert in our town hall square. All ages were there and we all enjoyed it immensely. The stacks of white plastic chairs were all used and many more people stood on the road. The music was excellent as usual and of course the atmosphere was too. Totally free, no collection, nothing, this is Spain at its best, so inclusive of everyone, making sure that everyone can have the experience.
> 
> Love it.


Yep! There's no money to empty the dustbins/sweep the streets or provide electricity/water/roads or decent internet/phone connections to the countryside.... but there is mega-euros available to spend on fiestas and burn up in fireworks. 

Distract the ignorant masses with a few fireworks and they'll forget all about the fact that they have no work and no money. Brilliant strategy! :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pladecalvo said:


> Yep! There's no money to empty the dustbins/sweep the streets or provide electricity/water/roads or decent internet/phone connections to the countryside.... but there is mega-euros available to spend on fiestas and burn up in fireworks.
> 
> Distract the ignorant masses with a few fireworks and they'll forget all about the fact that they have no work and no money. Brilliant strategy! :clap2:


And thats what makes Spain a happier, more relaxing country to live in. The same issues in the UK and everyone's carrying the misery around on their shoulders from what I can see

Jo xxx


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

pladecalvo said:


> Yep! There's no money to empty the dustbins/sweep the streets or provide electricity/water/roads or decent internet/phone connections to the countryside.... but there is mega-euros available to spend on fiestas and burn up in fireworks.
> 
> Distract the ignorant masses with a few fireworks and they'll forget all about the fact that they have no work and no money. Brilliant strategy! :clap2:


No money spent on fireworks. Just the very talented musical people of the town entertaining the rest of the town. The only thing it cost was peoples time. This occurs a couple of times a year and they are always well supported by the townsfolk.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> Yep! There's no money to empty the dustbins/sweep the streets or provide electricity/water/roads or decent internet/phone connections to the countryside.... but there is mega-euros available to spend on fiestas and burn up in fireworks.
> 
> Distract the ignorant masses with a few fireworks and they'll forget all about the fact that they have no work and no money. Brilliant strategy! :clap2:


There's probably some truth in that, but in my town people would complain bitterly if there were no fireworks, no bull fights and no concerts for the fiestas... They take their celebrating very seriously, 

and quite right too!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> Yep! There's no money to empty the dustbins/sweep the streets or provide electricity/water/roads or decent internet/phone connections to the countryside.... but there is mega-euros available to spend on fiestas and burn up in fireworks.
> 
> Distract the ignorant masses with a few fireworks and they'll forget all about the fact that they have no work and no money. Brilliant strategy! :clap2:


my, aren't we










a lot of these fiestas/concerts are paid for by local traders or the participants


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking at expat forums I often find that it is we immigrants that do all of the complaining instead of enjoying these centuries old traditions. In my local town, and no doubt most others, the inhabitants immerse themselves in the whole social scene yes some have financial difficulties as with our next door neighbour´s children but the whole family gathers round to help. Also our town hall employs extra staff to paint kerbs, prune trees, clean the streets etc. We have all of the amenities mentioned but then before moving here we spent many hours ensuring that we would have.
Enjoy Spain for what it is and remember the immigrants in GB who want to change the British way of life are the ones that are disiked so much.
g


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We got back from the UK a few days ago and one of the things we did was go to Grove Park in WSM (3 generations of us) to listen to a brass band from Bath. And we all throughly enjoyed it!


Grove Park! Happy days.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

My grandson started playing the trombone in his towns junior band when he was so young and small that he could barely lift it to play it. He is now 21 and still plays in the same band but not in the junior section. He loves everything about playing but also the friendships that he has made, within his own band, other town bands and the County band. We have always believed that it is this distraction from young that has kept him out of trouble given him a focus and an area whereby he could achieve something that would give others pleasure. 

Seeing the delight on the faces of the people playing in the concert yesterday showed that they also enjoy their playing as much as my grandson does. The audience made sure that they realised that we had all enjoyed their playing, a no lose situation, but then again this is looking at life with a positive attitude. The people in our town live in harmony with oneanother, no-one goes out of their way to be disagreeable, in fact they all go out of their way to be friendly and jolly no matter what their difficulties. There is a lot of hardship, lack of jobs, lack of money, lack of resources but there is not a lack of friendship, positivity and warmth.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maimee said:


> My grandson started playing the trombone in his towns junior band when he was so young and small that he could barely lift it to play it. He is now 21 and still plays in the same band but not in the junior section. He loves everything about playing but also the friendships that he has made, within his own band, other town bands and the County band. We have always believed that it is this distraction from young that has kept him out of trouble given him a focus and an area whereby he could achieve something that would give others pleasure.
> 
> Seeing the delight on the faces of the people playing in the concert yesterday showed that they also enjoy their playing as much as my grandson does. The audience made sure that they realised that we had all enjoyed their playing, a no lose situation, but then again this is looking at life with a positive attitude. The people in our town live in harmony with oneanother, no-one goes out of their way to be disagreeable, in fact they all go out of their way to be friendly and jolly no matter what their difficulties. There is a lot of hardship, lack of jobs, lack of money, lack of resources but there is not a lack of friendship, positivity and warmth.


... and that is what's lacking in the UK! Theres greed, depression, worry, stress, moaning,.... riots, selfishness, jealousy and unfriendliness

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... and that is what's lacking in the UK! Theres greed, depression, worry, stress, moaning,.... riots, selfishness, jealousy and unfriendliness
> 
> Jo xxx


you really need a 'don't like' button, don't you


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

jojo said:


> ... and that is what's lacking in the UK! Theres greed, depression, worry, stress, moaning,.... riots, selfishness, jealousy and unfriendliness
> 
> Jo xxx


Not sure whether it is confined to the UK or whether Brits take it to other countries with them. Instead of finding the positives about their adopted country they embark on making statements about the negatives and try to influence others perceptions.

We all have different degrees of problems whether this is financial, health, work or other worries but we do not have to let these factors make us into miserable individuals who nobody really want to know. The Spanish people appear to be able to rise above their difficulties and find the positives in life. I was told by the receptionist at the doctors that when asked how you are, the instant reply is very good and then you may add that you have a pain or something else but then finish with but better than some others. Looking on the bright side of life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you really need a 'don't like' button, don't you


The novelty of being back in the UK has worn off (if there ever was a novelty!!) But that is the difference, the Spanish enjoy life, their recent history has meant that they seem to appreciate the "here and now" and wont and dont get completely bogged down by the materialistic and financial issues. Here in Britain, we carry our woes around with us and cant be seen to be having fun when theres such a crisis. Its a totally different attitude and probably its that difference that makes Spain so appealing to many wannabe expats - the troubles are there, but they put them on a back burner and enjoy life

Jo xxx


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> The novelty of being back in the UK has worn off (if there ever was a novelty!!) But that is the difference, the Spanish enjoy life, their recent history has meant that they seem to appreciate the "here and now" and wont and dont get completely bogged down by the materialistic and financial issues. Here in Britain, we carry our woes around with us and cant be seen to be having fun when theres such a crisis. Its a totally different attitude and probably its that difference that makes Spain so appealing to many wannabe expats - the troubles are there, but they put them on a back burner and enjoy life
> 
> Jo xxx


I think we all need to avoid or at least minimise time spent with negative people, as they can really drag you down. I am so aware of this now ... it's enough to deal with the constant greyness of our land!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> I think we all need to avoid or at least minimise time spent with negative people, as they can really drag you down. I am so aware of this now ... it's enough to deal with the constant greyness of our land!


I too am not so much minimising time with that type of person, but am certainly on the lookout for positive, bright outlook people

There's a book out by an Agentinian called
_Gente Tóxica
Las personas que nos complican la vida, y como evitar que sigan haciéndolo_
Poisonous people
People who complicate our lives, and how to stop them from carrying on doing so.

Don't know if it's out in English yet, but it might be useful


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the feria here this week, and despite cutbacks at the Town Hall it is business as usual.

The caseta municipal has music and dancing free for everyone, but the bar makes more than enough money to pay for it. The other casetas are sponsored by local businesses, and the people cleaning up the litter and horse**** are all taken from the list of local unemployed so it gives them a bit of cash.

Today there was a contest for the best flamenco dress and women of all ages entered. It's like the village is festooned with brightly coloured butterflies. The young men have abandoned their motos and are strutting round on their beautifully turned-out horses.

Spain at its best, definitely!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... and that is what's lacking in the UK! Theres greed, depression, worry, stress, moaning,.... riots, selfishness, jealousy and unfriendliness
> 
> Jo xxx


That is a small part of the total picture and is in no way true of all of the UK any more than everywhere in Spain is sweetness and light.
There are free concerts, film shows, dance performances and other cultural events in our nearest town, all free and all well-attended and much appreciated.
There are also many less desirable features...
In fact, Spain is like most other countries...good and bad, happy and sad.
Jo's description would not be recognised by those of my UK friends who have well-paid professional jobs and are lucky enough to live in nice houses in pleasant parts of the UK. Others might agree with her.
Of course Jo's description would be a good fit for the run-down areas of our major cities. Poverty, deprivation and squalor aren't conducive to a happy life and a sweet disposition.
You could find poverty and squalor in most Spanish cities and many towns as you could in almost any country in the world.
I'm just thankful that my life here is so enjoyable and stress-free......at the moment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> It's the feria here this week, and despite cutbacks at the Town Hall it is business as usual.
> 
> The caseta municipal has music and dancing free for everyone, but the bar makes more than enough money to pay for it. The other casetas are sponsored by local businesses, and the people cleaning up the litter and horse**** are all taken from the list of local unemployed so it gives them a bit of cash.
> 
> ...


We had ours last week. For a village of 1800 souls it was pretty impressive. 
We had a fun park for los ninos, a light-hearted competition for Mr. And Mrs. Anciano/a, a procession of the Virgin of the Purest Heart after a special Mass led by the village band - the procession, not the Mass -, a water and foam fight, dance and song performances and dancing every night from ten 'til dawn in the small caseta of our Tenencia.
It all ended with a spectacular firework display in the early hours of Monday morning. 
Free food and drink was supplied by local tradespeople.
I did notice though that the atmosphere was a tad muted.....not so much wild abandon as in previous years.
Perhaps people are regretting seeing the PPMayor leading the procession instead of the much-loved (but not very competent, alas) PSOE Mayor they kicked out in May..


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Maimee said:


> No money spent on fireworks. Just the very talented musical people of the town entertaining the rest of the town. The only thing it cost was peoples time. This occurs a couple of times a year and they are always well supported by the townsfolk.


I wasn't referring to that particular event but making a point about the amount of money spent on things like fireworks that could be put to better use. 

For example. Our refuse collection has been slashed from every other day to twice a week to cut costs ....yet our council spent a staggering *half a million Euro* on fireworks alone during our two week fiesta.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pladecalvo said:


> I wasn't referring to that particular event but making a point about the amount of money spent on things like fireworks that could be put to better use.
> 
> For example. Our refuse collection has been slashed from every other day to twice a week to cut costs ....yet our spent a staggering *half a million Euro* on fireworks alone during our two week fiesta.


Cos thats more important to the Spanish!

Jo xxx


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

gingham said:


> Enjoy Spain for what it is and remember the immigrants in GB who want to change the British way of life are the ones that are disiked so much.
> g


No one is trying to change the way of life.... but when the patient is dying of kidney failure it's pretty stupid to go spending money on a hospital party when you could be buying a dialysis machine.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pladecalvo said:


> No one is trying to change the way of life.... but when the patient is dying of kidney failure it's pretty stupid to go spending money on a hospital party when you could be buying a dialysis machine.


I presume you are being metaphorical, since as far as I know nobody is cutting back on primary care to pay for fireworks.

So what particular form of dialysis machine would you spend the party-money on to regenerate this particular sick patient?


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

pladecalvo said:


> No one is trying to change the way of life.... but when the patient is dying of kidney failure it's pretty stupid to go spending money on a hospital party when you could be buying a dialysis machine.


How on earth do you link rubbish collection and dialysis? To be honest I find the fact that you used my thread to introduce your annoyance about your diminished rubbish collection to twice a week annoying. Think yourself lucky if you return to the UK it could be once every two weeks. If you dislike the way that money is being spent in your area do something about it using the appropriate channels. Maybe the council are not receiving sufficient funds due to the apathy of people signing on the padron.

Our own council will not spend money on frivilous things, the peiple themselves raise the funds for things such as fireworks so if there is nothing in the pot we do not have them.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I presume you are being metaphorical,.....


Yes.



> So what particular form of dialysis machine would you spend the party-money on to regenerate this particular sick patient?


How about spending it on daily refuse collections like we used to have instead of having the present situation whereby, due to cutbacks in collections, the bins are overflowing, the refuse bags are ripped open by animals and the litter is spread all over the area causing rats. If you like, let's get the ward sterilised before we all get sick!


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Maimee said:


> How on earth do you link rubbish collection and dialysis?


Oh dear!! Do I really have to explain that one to you. 



> If you dislike the way that money is being spent in your area do something about it using the appropriate channels.


We already have.



> Our own council will not spend money on frivilous things, the peiple themselves raise the funds for things such as fireworks so if there is nothing in the pot we do not have them.


THAT is an entirely different thing. I was talking about councils that spend money on fireworks rather than using it to improve the community.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> Oh dear!! Do I really have to explain that one to you.
> 
> We already have.
> 
> THAT is an entirely different thing. I was talking about councils that spend money on fireworks rather than using it to improve the community.


that's YOUR council, not maimee's council


maybe yours is Spain at its worst




but this thread is about Spain at its BEST


by all means start a thread about Spain at its worst, if you want to


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pladecalvo said:


> Oh dear!! Do I really have to explain that one to you.
> 
> We already have.
> 
> THAT is an entirely different thing. I was talking about councils that spend money on fireworks rather than using it to improve the community.


The community decide what the councils spend the money on surely??? I think that it highlights the difference between the Spanish and British mentality!!

Jo xxx


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> The community decide what the councils spend the money on surely???


It would appear not Jo. 

Hey! No one enjoys a party more than me but I think that in these days of financial recession, there are better things to spend public money on than fireworks. If a community wants to get together and have a party, all pulling together to make it a success then I'm all for it but for a town council to spend half a million euros on fireworks when there are people falling down drains because they have no covers and old folks falling because there are paving slabs missing just doesn't seem right to me. We need to get our priorities right.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Back on tack. Today was the turn of the road races, starting at 5.30 for the youngest runners and still going on now. I do not know how they can run in the heat but it is extremely competetive and well attended by serious runners from all over the region.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure I understand your comment, but this is heading towards a pet hate of mine and I think we should agree to disagree. But I'm a firm believer in people being capable of walking down a street and noticing kerb stones, holes, steps, uneven pavements, manholes without covers, banana skins...... If they really need a government who safeguards against every possible eventuality, then the UK is the place to be
> 
> Jo xxx


agreed

and :focus:

our biggest/longest fiesta of the year has just started

it's really 2 following on/overlapping each other & lasts 2 weeks

all these celebrations are free & paid for by local trades people & the peñas themselves

yes, the ayuntamiento & police are involved as far as organising, cleaning up & controlling are concerened, which obviously comes out of taxes - but the celebrations bring so many people into the town spending money & the great atmosphere this generates more than makes up for any costs

on friday there was a disco móvil -paid for by a peña

last night there was a concert - paid for by a peña

today there are various things going on all day - this evening there is a 'bring-your-own' community dinner on the prom followed by a live band

this goes on & on - every day & night for the next 2 weeks there are free activities for the kids during the day & something for the adults all night - none paid for by the ayuntamiento


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Things I like about Spain.

My neighbours live in Almeria during the week and come back every few weekends. They always bring us bucket loads of amazing fruit and veg. As do my OH's students. Their mothers are always making empenada's and lovely little pastries for us to savour. 

There is generousity of spirit here that I find humbling. I don't know what it is like elsewhere in Spain, but it is an aspect of the region I enjoy thoroughly.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> The community decide what the councils spend the money on surely??? I think that it highlights the difference between the Spanish and British mentality!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wrong! 
The Aytos consult the Community via their election manifestos. That's all. I have not heard of referenda on how money should be spent, not in our area at least..
In the UK Councils receive grants from the central Govern ment and it is largely up to the Councils themselves to decide how the money should be spent.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now, just to emphasise that Spain is not exceptional...
Here's an example of the UK 'at its best'.
How about the thousands of citizens who turned up with brooms and bags to clear up the mess and destruction left by Britain at its worst, i.e. the rioters?
There are many other such examples of individual and collective action.
Spain is a pleasant country to live in, like many others.
That's all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here's next saturday's timetable for our fiesta - all paid for by private companies/donations & all free for the kids of the town



> SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 3 "DAY OF THE CHILDREN"
> 09.30 h. XII Ping Pong Open. Organized by Temexa. Same day registration at the Palau Municipal d'Esports.
> 10.00 h. IX Basketball Tournament 3 & 3 (Benjamins and cadets). Organised by club Basquet Joventut Xàbia. (Registration at the Palau until 10 hours).
> 10.00 h. Giant chocolate prepared and distributed by the neighbours of Calle Dr. Fleming. Popular Games continue organised by the neighbours of Calle Triana. Traditional Meringue Throwing offered by Panaderia Castell. Afterwards: Water Party, in collaboration with Contenedores Espasa.
> ...


----------



## SunnyDawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Maimee said:


> Not sure whether it is confined to the UK or whether Brits take it to other countries with them. Instead of finding the positives about their adopted country they embark on making statements about the negatives and try to influence others perceptions.
> 
> We all have different degrees of problems whether this is financial, health, work or other worries but we do not have to let these factors make us into miserable individuals who nobody really want to know. The Spanish people appear to be able to rise above their difficulties and find the positives in life. I was told by the receptionist at the doctors that when asked how you are, the instant reply is very good and then you may add that you have a pain or something else but then finish with but better than some others. Looking on the bright side of life.


Your message is so true! but i wouldn't limit it to Brits .. there are many expats from many countries who do the same .. i call them 'non-stick' expats .. they travel through but nothing sticks! they arrive and leave the same ... and for these i feel sorry as they miss out on plenty!

luckily there are many also who really try to make the best of wherever their journey takes them and try to see the wonderful things their new environment offers them. I believe Happiness and satisfaction is a choice - flexibility, in our 'shoulds' and shouldn'ts, helps - and a willingness to learn new ways and perspectives, rather than critique and judge, is the secret 'how to' of it all.
cheers!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SunnyDawn said:


> Your message is so true! but i wouldn't limit it to Brits .. there are many expats from many countries who do the same .. i call them 'non-stick' expats .. they travel through but nothing sticks! they arrive and leave the same ... and for these i feel sorry as they miss out on plenty!
> 
> luckily there are many also who really try to make the best of wherever their journey takes them and try to see the wonderful things their new environment offers them. I believe Happiness and satisfaction is a choice - flexibility, in our 'shoulds' and shouldn'ts, helps - and a willingness to learn new ways and perspectives, rather than critique and judge, is the secret 'how to' of it all.
> cheers!


non-stick expats:clap2:

such a perfect description of some people I know


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> non-stick expats:clap2:
> 
> such a perfect description of some people I know


Thank goodness, I don't know any personally, but it's a great expression!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

SunnyDawn said:


> Your message is so true! but i wouldn't limit it to Brits .. there are many expats from many countries who do the same .. i call them 'non-stick' expats .. they travel through but nothing sticks! they arrive and leave the same ... and for these i feel sorry as they miss out on plenty!


Great phrase. Perfect description of certain people I know too!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In defence of non-stick expats, as long as they are happy here and don't go round constantly complaining and comparing, does it really matter?

People have different reasons for relocating. Some just want sunshine, a pool and a nice view, they aren't bothered about culture.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> In defence of non-stick expats, as long as they are happy here and don't go round constantly complaining and comparing, does it really matter?
> 
> People have different reasons for relocating. Some just want sunshine, a pool and a nice view, they aren't bothered about culture.


Indeed. Half of my friends here in my home town of London are Ecosystem from elsewhere. They aren't quasi cockneys, nor would I want them to be. They bring thier own cultures with them.

As I am married to a Chinese Malaysian there is a fair deal of cultural compromise in my home. But despite sharing and respecting other cultures I am at heart a cockney lad and I take my culture with me wherever I go.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Ecosystem = Expats. Fanned predictive text.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> In defence of non-stick expats, as long as they are happy here and don't go round constantly complaining and comparing, does it really matter?
> 
> People have different reasons for relocating. Some just want sunshine, a pool and a nice view, they aren't bothered about culture.


Quite. I didn't realise that when I moved here I signed up for life.
We were going to move on to France in a few years but we've decided to stay in Spain as we like it here.
There are no rules about how you should live in Spain or any other country- apart from the ones you obey or get fined or worse for.
Immigrants come here for a variety of reasons. They enjoy a variety of lifestyles. 
Sobre los gustos no hay disputos.
As for giving the impression that all Spaniards are happy, smiling people who never let their personal worries depress them......what a breath-taking generalisation.
These are REAL people. They smile, they are cheerful, they are friendly.
Some are also mean, cruel, vicious, beat their wives, abandon their dogs, etc.etc.
They are not stereotypes. They are human beings. That entails a great variety of character and disposition.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Nor do I subscribe to the notion that Expats should not complain. What rubbish. The Expats living here in London pay their taxes just as I do and have as much right to complain as I do.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Some are also *mean, cruel, vicious, beat their wives*,
> They are not stereotypes. They are human beings.


Mary, that is so unlike you. That is sexist! and you are stereotyping and generalising! (that's my job ) 

Many wives beat up on their husbands but the latter don't complain because they would be a laughing stock. Just this morning there was a report about a girl killing her boyfriend!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rifleman said:


> Nor do I subscribe to the notion that Expats should not complain. What rubbish. The Expats living here in London pay their taxes just as I do and have as much right to complain as I do.


They should not if it was something of which they should have made themselves aware before moving - similar to going to see a horror moving and then complaining that what you saw on the screen was horrifying.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't agree. If my wife (an expat) pays taxed why should she not have the same right to comment on how they are spent as I do?
You imply that if she knew the council was planning fortnightly rubbish collections she should have
A) not married me.
Or
B) not complained about an inadequate service, despite having no choice about whether she pays for the service


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is the SPAIN at its best thread...............not the BRITS AT THEIR WORST

please get :focus:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I´ve just had an experience at the local medical centre.

I did something to me neck yesterday and at lunchtime today, I was in absolute agony and whimpering like a child. Quite literally close to tears with the nerve pain.

OH packed me off to Durcal to the medicentre. I was seen in 5 mins, despite there being about 4 people in front off me. None of them was put out, in fact the opposite. They could see I was in agony, so it was a no brainer for them. Very generous I thought.

Very efficient checkup and heady-mix of cocktails needled into me butt. 

The doc gave me a bunch of serious pain-killers and anti-inflammatory´s for next two days and wants me to come back in 3 days for review. If the pain escalates, I´m to contact the centre immediately.

Now I know not all centres are the same, but I´ve heard a few similar stories from friends in Almeria and Murcia.

Poles apart from the service I had from various GP´s over the years in Blighty.

ps I was taken aback at the medical form as one of the options under Exploración was "Glasgow" (where I´m from). Doctor couldn´t understand why I was giggling, despite being in pain. OH exlained my origins and he then explained it is a universal metric to determine level of brain-damage or coma with a patient, goes from 3 to 15. Googling the origins as we speak, but it did make me giggle, which is a good thing. 

Queue lots of jokes about brain-damaged Scots...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yossa said:


> Well, I´ve just had an experience at the local medical centre.
> 
> I did something to me neck yesterday and at lunchtime today, I was in absolute agony and whimpering like a child. Quite literally close to tears with the nerve pain.
> 
> ...


This has been discussed quite a lot on the forum as you can imagine and although there are a few horror stories out there the general opinion has been good, better than UK and quite possibly excelent healthcare.
Ther does seem to a general consensus of a lack of "bedside manner" too which took me a long time to get used to a in general people are so "nice" here.
Anyway - what are you doing on the computer?? Off to bed with painkillers, please!
ainkiller: This smilie is called painkiller for some reason?????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Mary, that is so unlike you. That is sexist! and you are stereotyping and generalising! (that's my job )
> 
> Many wives beat up on their husbands but the latter don't complain because they would be a laughing stock. Just this morning there was a report about a girl killing her boyfriend!


Ah...but I did say 'some'...

But what you say about women committing domestic violence is very true, sadly. 
And you are right...for a variety of reasons it's not given such publicity as male on female -or even same-sex couple - violence.

It should be.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> this is the SPAIN at its best thread...............not the BRITS AT THEIR WORST
> 
> please get :focus:


Backon topic.....again.

Glorification of motorbikes on Sunday morning. They meet up and drive around an area with a police escort at the front and rear. Tomorrow it is the turn of pushbikes and it is amazing to see some of the ancient rusty bikes dragged out for the occasion. All ages join in and everyone who takes part in the ride around the town is given a T-shirt and a baseball cap.

There are meals for the elderly, sing-songs for them too. Events for the children daily so too numerous to mention and of course we will have the grand fancy dress ball in the town hall square which culminates with them all going around he town at about 1 a.m. Plus the lights in the town hall square and strung across the street of the patron saint that is being celebrated, and the all important religious processions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maimee said:


> Backon topic.....again.
> 
> Glorification of motorbikes on Sunday morning. They meet up and drive around an area with a police escort at the front and rear. Tomorrow it is the turn of pushbikes and it is amazing to see some of the ancient rusty bikes dragged out for the occasion. All ages join in and everyone who takes part in the ride around the town is given a T-shirt and a baseball cap.
> 
> There are meals for the elderly, sing-songs for them too. Events for the children daily so too numerous to mention and of course we will have the grand fancy dress ball in the town hall square which culminates with them all going around he town at about 1 a.m. Plus the lights in the town hall square and strung across the street of the patron saint that is being celebrated, and the all important religious processions.


Whereabouts in Spain are you Maimee?


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whereabouts in Spain are you Maimee?


A small town south of Valencia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maimee said:


> A small town south of Valencia.


Well, it sounds great.

I'm just surprised that some people say the ayuntamiento doesn't pay for the fiestas as OH (Spanish) and I thought that they did, along with donations from locals, but the biggest portion coming from the council. 
In fact a quick Google confirms that the town halls from places in Castellón, Madrid, Valencia, Badajoz, Cuidad Real etc etc are all trying to lower the costs of their fiestas 'cos it's the town hall, or more exactly the town's inhabitants, that are paying for them.
Anybody got confirmation about this where they live, 'cos I'd like to know why I'm paying for some fiestas that don't anything for me, whilst others are not!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, it sounds great.
> 
> I'm just surprised that some people say the ayuntamiento doesn't pay for the fiestas as OH (Spanish) and I thought that they did, along with donations from locals, but the biggest portion coming from the council.
> In fact a quick Google confirms that the town halls from places in Castellón, Madrid, Valencia, Badajoz, Cuidad Real etc etc are all trying to lower the costs of their fiestas 'cos it's the town hall, or more exactly the town's inhabitants, that are paying for them.
> Anybody got confirmation about this where they live, 'cos I'd like to know why I'm paying for some fiestas that don't anything for me, whilst others are not!


some of our fiestas are indeed paid for by the ayuntamiento - moros y cristianos for one - although the costumes are paid for by the peña members themselves - and also tres reyes for another

and the lights across the streets are supplied by the ayuntamiento - but I'm told by local businesses that they are 'plugged in' inside the shops

of course the ayuntamiento has to pay for the police & street cleaning & so on - but for moros y cristianos they charge 5€ to sit on a plastic garden chair lining the streets 4 or 5 deep - so that must go quite some way towards paying for the fiesta!!

this current one is a peña & local business funded one though

as I said in another post - the ayuntamiento does have a provision in the budget for fiestas - they are an important part of life

however the TOTAL fiesta budget for this year has gone down from between 1.5 € million & 2 € million to 600,000€

the moros y cristianos parade still took 4 hours..........however the fireworks didn't last as long as in previous years & the reyes ran out of pressies for the kids


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, it sounds great.
> 
> I'm just surprised that some people say the ayuntamiento doesn't pay for the fiestas as OH (Spanish) and I thought that they did, along with donations from locals, but the biggest portion coming from the council.
> In fact a quick Google confirms that the town halls from places in Castellón, Madrid, Valencia, Badajoz, Cuidad Real etc etc are all trying to lower the costs of their fiestas 'cos it's the town hall, or more exactly the town's inhabitants, that are paying for them.
> Anybody got confirmation about this where they live, 'cos I'd like to know why I'm paying for some fiestas that don't anything for me, whilst others are not!


Ours does, but they reckon the bar takings in the _caseta municipal _over the week covers it all. It's open till 6 am and is always packed!


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon we had our first rain for months, we were grateful because this meant that the temperature dropped slightly. Three of my neighbours knocked on the door to inform me that the meal that we had all planned to have in the street would depend on whether it rained again. Come 10 o´clock they had all decided that it was too cold to eat in the street so we held it in a garage. there were about 37 adults and a dozen children so you can imagine the noise level. After we had all eaten and had a drink (two bottles of red wine, one bottle of summer wine, dozens of bottles of limon, orange and coke) the stories started so obviously it got really loud but come midnight we were depleted because all of the younger ones went off to see the correfocs. One of our neighbours tarted to take photo´s of us and altering the images so that people had huge chins etc so it became quite riotous with laughter, simple but great fun.

We will all get together like this every night for a week because it is our fiesta. For me this is better than all the entertainment that will be around the town. Saying that tonight is the fancy dress ball so when they all come around the roads dancing and singing that will also add to the wonderful atmosphere.

As you might gather I love living where we do and love being with our friends.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

The fiestas are just beginning in our town now. The railings are being erected to enable a bull run, one of the beaches is being made into an area with bars and an enclosure for bulls in the sea!

Last Sunday we went an hour inland to the mountain city of Morella. There was a huge celebration in Morella. The celebration is because there has been an announcement that next year, a festival which happens every 6 years will take place. If this was the celebration of the announcement, the festival should be amazing!
They announce it because it goes back hundreds of years to 1762, when the plague decimated the population. They then borrowed an icon from a nearby town. The icon was put in a procession and the plague was cured. They then said that next year they would celebrate this. So, the announcement is more like an old fashioned proclamation.
The following year, on 14 February 1763, the town voted to hold a celebration in honour of the Virgin of Vallivana who had rid them of the plague. This celebration has been held ever since except in wartime.
The amount of confetti used last Sunday was incredible. There were floats parading around the town, with bands and followers on foot. The floats were all decorated in many styles, from Disney characters through to a depiction of the local airport!
The people in the floats had sacks full of confetti which they threw at the spectators. The spectators picked up armfuls of it and threw it back!
We saw a television crew trying to interview someone only to get covered in confetti. They stopped filming!
It was, as seems normal here a family day out. The range of ages must have been from newborn to centenarian!
The air was thick with paper fibres from the confetti, a lot of people were wearing dust masks to prevent them from inhaling it. However, we did see some people remove their dust masks to have a smoke!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As the _Spain at it's best_ thread seems to have become the _Spain in Fiestas_ thread here's an article about the town hall in a small town in Madrid that has decided to ask the townsfolk to pay directly for the fiestas. If not they'll have to be cancelled due to the enormous debt the town has incurred. In fact the fiestas in this town haven't been paid for since 2007, which means that the town hall hasn't paid for the fairground rides, the marquees, the bar equipment, the concerts, the bands, the bull fights etc. 
http://eltelescopiodigital.com/inde...pagar-las-fiestas-de-santos-de-la-humosa.html
Some reports say the people will be "charged" 50€ a head. Others say the town hall has asked them to contribute what they can.
So would you pay 50€ for the fiestas knowing, in my case, the money will go to bull fights, discos in marquees that keep me awake until 5 o' clock in the morning every day for a week and a band that plays music for the oldies to dance jotas and chotis? Or would you pay 50€ being able to vote on how the fiestas were held, or you don't care either way?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Difficult one this. I don't go to the San Jorge fiesta here (one bull-run per lifetime is enough) but it is so much a part of the town I would regret its demise. It would surely be more sensible to raise the money from the businesses and individuals who benefit the most. 

It would perhaps be different if it were financed through general taxation. We all pay indirectly for things we don't like or benefit from; even if you tick the box to opt out of a share of your taxes going to the church, you are still subsidising religious education. Some people resent paying for a health service which treats smokers for lung disease when they themselves have never had a cigarette in their lives, or paying for schools when they have no children.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

This is the last day of our week long fiesta and to be perfectkly honest we have not been involved with many of the events but have had some wonderfully entertaining evenings with our firends. So for us Spain at its best is being with the people who make Spain what it is, being totally immersed with them, living in the same way that they do and enjoying each others company. Who could ask for more.


----------

